# !/18 Scale MSP



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

This is a lot bigger than the 1/24 scale ones Ive been making.
















Im still working on the door seal to make it a little more readable.


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Nice*

Nice paint job. You should see if the Trooper that has that car would want to bye it from you.


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

No, I don't. But keep at it.


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

**

Common not for your desk or for the kid? lol


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

I guess if it were a 2000 CV with an LED light bar, I'd be pretty hard pressed not to buy it! But the 95/96 Chevy body doesn't do it justice.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Lol I didnt Know there was a 357, I named it after the gun, Im working on a Ford Crown vic one also, That should be done soon.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I just finished up 352's
















And I tinted the windows. 
Hes on Vacation so it may be at his house when he gets back


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

hmmm how long is the wait list.....?

Attleboro car 5 :? Need to get it done before my cruiser partner wrecks it


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Im booked solid for a while,  
Here are some better 352's
































Too bad I have to mail it out tomorrow


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

That 352 Is AWESOME!!

Scott c:


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

GREAT work, I have trouble painting straight walls :

Should the lighter blue be darker?, the newer cruisers have the right french blue on, for a couple of years, whom ever painted the SP cars used a lighter blue which looks like it faded.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

352? That's Masstroopers car! Ever think about making a 2003 with the new lightbar coincidently numbered "275", (hint hint)? (great work, by the way).


----------



## KCARPY911 (Nov 18, 2002)

*CMW*

The "352" looks like a 1/24 scale model that Classic Metal Works put out in like 1999 or something. Cool upgrade though.


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

I think you have discovered most Troopers' big weakness, many of us are like Marines when it comes to buying job related paraphenalia.

I know you're booked but - '01 Crown Vic #457, and can you put a little USMC sticker in the bottom left rear window?


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

SRRerg said:


> I think you have discovered most Troopers' big weakness, many of us are like Marines when it comes to buying job related paraphenalia.
> 
> I know you're booked but - '01 Crown Vic #457, and can you put a little USMC sticker in the bottom left rear window?


SRRerg, Not to stray off topic, but if and when they get the 77th together [-o< and I graduate from New Braintree, when I get my first cruiser, will they break balls if I put our club logo on the left rear window or should I wait a while? Just curious. Semper Fi.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Thanks guys,Who ever wants their cruiser made email me at [email protected]
I have time to make a few more. I will email the prices too.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Now its done


----------

